# silly question



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

are certain morphs of snakes more susceptible to certain illnesses to others ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, but certain ones can be harder to feed and in breeding causes many problems.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

k cheers


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no probs dude


----------

